# Hey There!



## omner (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello Brethren,
My names is Omner and Im from Mexico, and I am currently F:.M:.
I work in Social Media and Marketing in a political party.
I am very pleased that the chain extends around the world.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 26, 2015)

Greetings brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 26, 2015)

Greetings from Australia Brother


----------



## Emjaysmash (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## omner (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you all brothers


----------



## Dovahkodaav (Jan 16, 2016)

Welcome brother


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 14, 2016)

Welcome to the Fraternity!


----------

